
Two big Vivaldi browser releases - LemonHotdog
https://vivaldi.com/de/blog/1-day-2-big-vivaldi-browser-releases/
======
canada_dry
Something I really like... just tested the webpage -> pdf functionality on
vivaldi and it does much better than firefox.

It's one of the things I do frequently - capture a webpage (e.g. purchase
confirmation, spot balance/snapshot of banking pages) and about 10% of the
time Firefox does a poor job at converting the page to pdf.

Here's a good example page:
[https://www.canadahelps.org/en/dn/15319](https://www.canadahelps.org/en/dn/15319)

Resulting pdf from Firefox is 1/3 the size because it does not capture the
entire form.

